# Other Pets > Horses >  Not much but figured I'd share :)

## Alexandra V

I decided to try riding in an English saddle today and managed to pretty much get my posting trot down pat! (I'd be better at it if my stirrups weren't too long, which is also why my toes are pointing out so much in the pics - please ignore them!)

Anywho, I was excited so I figured I'd share a couple pics of Blue and I today  :Razz:

----------


## TerrieL

Pretty horse, Glad to see you wearing a helmet.  :Good Job:   I have to confess I rarely ride with one any more and that is stupid on my part.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Yourself and Blue are gorgeous  :Very Happy:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> Pretty horse, Glad to see you wearing a helmet.   I have to confess I rarely ride with one any more and that is stupid on my part.


Thanks! I'll be totally honest with you I would go without one, but last time I did that the girth on my saddle broke and I slipped off with it. I took it as a warning hahaha




> Yourself and Blue are gorgeous


Thanks mister!  :Very Happy:  Even though we look special, with an english saddle, western bridle and english bit  :Razz:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Such a beautiful horse!  Love the pics!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Aww you guys look good!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-17-2013)

----------

